# Installing a sway bar on a 1966 Pontiac GTO



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Ordered and received a rear sway bar for my 1966 Pontiac GTO. Ordered it from Summit racing. The brand name is hellwig. The product looks very nice but I’m having a problem with it fitting. I’m assuming it should be installed with the wheels on the ground. When I try to put it up to test fit it it does not fit between the lower control arms.

Has anyone had difficulty putting these in before.? Am I doing something wrong here. Do the wheels need to be off the ground? I can’t see if that would make a difference in the width of the install. Any help appreciated


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Yes the bar should slide right in and may need shims to be a snug fit. Can be on the ground or jacked up. Easier if you put the tires on blocks.
Do you have the boxed lower control arms? You need them or modify your unboxed ones to bolt the the bar in.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

I have unboxed.... open on the bottom side... definitely something wrong.. It does not slide in at all.. I messaged the distance from one side to the other in the fist bolt hole on the sway bar.. it seems very close when I measure the width between the control arms where it would mount that first hole... It seems my control arms have lip on the bottom edge that prevents it from sliding up the side of the arm.. These are stock country arms... sorry it’s hard to explain.. unless I have the control arms upside down ... Oh forgot to mention. I have a four post lift. So the car is sitting on the rails.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Not having "BOXED" Control Arms may be part of the problem, however, it seems some of your rear suspension geometry may be out of spec.
You can buy fully-boxed arms or a kit to box your arms and or use spacers so the bolts don't crush the arms upon tightening.
If you're sure the Bar you bought is correct it may just be a matter of re-alignment or the rear components. 
I went with a basic TA type bar and it was a tight fit but I was able to flex it into place.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Not having "BOXED" Control Arms may be part of the problem, however, it seems some of your rear suspension geometry may be out of spec.
> You can buy fully-boxed arms or a kit to box your arms and or use spacers so the bolts don't crush the arms upon tightening.
> If you're sure the Bar you bought is
> correct it may just be a matter of re-alignment or the rear components.
> ...



Thanks very much for the suggestions. I’m going to try and loosen up the bolts on both Lower trailing arms to see if I can get a little wiggle room. But I do have another question for you. It looks like you have that special stabilizing bracket above on your picture. I forget what they call it but I don’t have it and I would like to get me a set do you know where I can find one. And what specifically called


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

That's a rear frame support. You can get aftermarket ones from Global West or similar suppliers. I'm not sure where you can get stock ones anymore. I could not fine them in the Ames catalog.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Old Man Taylor said:


> That's a rear frame support. You can get aftermarket ones from Global West or similar suppliers. I'm not sure where you can get stock ones anymore. I could not fine them in the Ames catalog.


Thanks for the info and the returned message. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

It looks like Year One has them. Their the same for Chevelle's and Tempest's.

1964-72 Chevelle Monte Carlo El Camino Rear Control Arm B...


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

Year One calls them Rear Control Arm Braces.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

I finally found it in the Ames catalog, P/N S280. They call them Rear Reinforcement Braces. The catalog I have says $97 a pair.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Old Man Taylor said:


> I finally found it in the Ames catalog, P/N S280. They call them Rear Reinforcement Braces. The catalog I have says $97 a pair.



Do you Recommend them.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Initially, these were implemented to address frame stress issues in 1965.
IMO they work on any model 50+ YO. They add needed rigidity.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

Yes, I recommend them.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Old Man Taylor said:


> Yes, I recommend them.



Do you think the aftermarket ones are OK or should I hold out to find an original set? And looking at the underneath of my car it’s probably a good idea to drop the exhaust down from the strap to get room.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

The aftermarket ones are fine.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The boxed Arms & Frame Braces under my '66 are both aftermarket and have been in service for 26 years now.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Boy am I having a problem installing this hellwig rear sway bar... The measurements are way out of whack to fit up in between the lower control arms. I marked 5 inches up from the lower bolt hole on both lower control arms. Made a mark . 40 inches of crossed. That’s where the first bolt goes through to hold the sway bar. I measured my sway bar And it’s 41 inches at that same point on the sway bar. No way this thing is going to fit. Does anyone out there have access to the underneath of their car and can make that measurement for me. I’d really appreciate it if I have the correct measurement on my car. If it’s the sway bar or my car.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

gtoearl said:


> View attachment 136911
> Boy am I having a problem installing this hellwig rear sway bar... The measurements are way out of whack to fit up in between the lower control arms. I marked 5 inches up from the lower bolt hole on both lower control arms. Made a mark . 40 inches of crossed. That’s where the first bolt goes through to hold the sway bar. I measured my sway bar And it’s 41 inches at that same point on the sway bar. No way this thing is going to fit. Does anyone out there have access to the underneath of their car and can make that measurement for me. I’d really appreciate it if I have the correct measurement on my car. If it’s the sway bar or my car.


You want a measurement from control arm to control arm?....Be right back....


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Mine'sa66 said:


> You want a measurement from control arm to control arm?....Be right back....


yeah 5 inches up from the bottom Bolt hole


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

gtoearl said:


> View attachment 136911
> Boy am I having a problem installing this hellwig rear sway bar... The measurements are way out of whack to fit up in between the lower control arms. I marked 5 inches up from the lower bolt hole on both lower control arms. Made a mark . 40 inches of crossed. That’s where the first bolt goes through to hold the sway bar. I measured my sway bar And it’s 41 inches at that same point on the sway bar. No way this thing is going to fit. Does anyone out there have access to the underneath of their car and can make that measurement for me. I’d really appreciate it if I have the correct measurement on my car. If it’s the sway bar or my car.


40 inches, just like yours.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Mine'sa66 said:


> 40 inches, just like yours.





Mine'sa66 said:


> 40 inches, just like yours.


Thanks buddy.... that sure makes me feel a lot better! Lol


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

gtoearl said:


> Thanks buddy.... that sure makes me feel a lot better! Lol


 And your measurement at 40 inches was at the same 5 inches up from the lower bolt hole? Just for clarification


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

gtoearl said:


> And your measurement at 40 inches was at the same 5 inches up from the lower bolt hole? Just for clarification


I didn't verify 5 exact inches, but tried to take the measurement where you did in the picture.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Mine'sa66 said:


> I didn't verify 5 exact inches, but tried to take the measurement where you did in the picture.


Close enough for me buddy thanks again. Like I said I was afraid my rear end was all out of whack but evidently not. If I hadn’t bought these new control arms with poly bushings from a guy a while back I would put box control arms in. Didn’t know the difference at the time.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Mine'sa66 said:


> I didn't verify 5 exact inches, but tried to take the measurement where you did in the picture.


Close enough for me buddy thanks again. Like I said I was afraid my rear end was all out of whack but evidently not. If I hadn’t bought these new control arms with poly bushings from a guy a while back I would put box control arms in. Didn’t know the difference at the time.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

gtoearl said:


> Close enough for me buddy thanks again. Like I said I was afraid my rear end was all out of whack but evidently not. If I hadn’t bought these new control arms with poly bushings from a guy a while back I would put box control arms in. Didn’t know the difference at the time.


No problem. Hopefully you just got the wrong one in the box.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

gtoearl said:


> Close enough for me buddy thanks again. Like I said I was afraid my rear end was all out of whack but evidently not. If I hadn’t bought these new control arms with poly bushings from a guy a while back I would put box control arms in. Didn’t know the difference at the time.


Don't add a sway bar without modifying or boxing your new control arms. The sway bar will deform them in a short period of time if they're not boxed or modified with internal spacers. 

Do you have a photo of the bar? A previous owner had forced a 73-77 sway bar into my 70 El Camino. It was a few inches wider than the correct 64-72 bar.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

O52 said:


> Don't add a sway bar without modifying or boxing your new control arms. The sway bar will deform them in a short period of time if they're not boxed or modified with internal spacers.
> 
> Do you have a photo of the bar? A previous owner had forced a 73-77 sway bar into my 70 El Camino. It was a few inches wider than the correct 64-72 bar.


Here’s a picture of the sway bar I bought laid out on the ground with some spare lower control arms I have to give dimensions to the manufacture of the sway bar to show them that it doesn’t fit my car. I have other measurements that I gave them also. The sway bar is at least an inch too wide. The sway bar and I’m assuming others out there, come with spacers to reinforce the non-boxed control arm..


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Buy your next bar from UMI.









1964-1972 GM A-Body 1" Solid Chromoly Rear Sway Bar - UMI Performance Inc.


Our beefy 1″ solid rear sway bar is designed to reduce body roll, understeer and increase cornering capabilities resulting in




www.umiperformance.com





Photo of the UMI bar in my 70 EL Camino.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

O52 said:


> Buy your next bar from UMI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just looking at UMI...If you get a chance measure the bar across the first bolt hole for me. It should be 40 inches.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Here’s an update of my issue. After several conversations with the engineers at Helwig, they are sending me a new bar that should fit. I must say I’m very impressed with the correspondence I’ve had with them i
and the cooperation in dealing with my issue. He called me a little bit ago and said he found a bar that was a little under specs and feels it will fit in my car. As in the previous pose my distance across between the two lower control arms at the point of the first bolt hole from the rear is 40 inches. Their measurement for their bar is 40 1/4 inches. Obviously if it’s a little over 40 inches I can slide it back a little bit because as all of you may know the rear lower control arm sit at an angle with the widest angle be in at the back. So I’m confident that this will fit. He’s even powder coating it black for me. He told me to keep the old one that it was too far out of specs for them to even work and fix. If somebody’s in the Roseville area that needs a rear sway bar I can give them dimensions of this one and if it works for there a body car I’d be willing to give them a really good deal on it. 😂 😂😂😂🤣..

thank you to all for your response and help figuring out this issue. I continue to respect all of you guys and your expertise and advice.


----------

